# Steel shot cost



## OptOutside440

I went to a local sports store and the only boxes they had of steel shot cost between 60 and 80 dollars a box! I had no idea prices were this high for ammo for ducks! Where can I find reasonably priced steel shot for ducks?


----------



## Wing Shooter

I would say call Cabelas and see what they have on the shelf. That's a crazy price that should certainly make anyone who pays that much let the birds work close. I guess the one upside of the ammunition crunch is it should cut down on sky blasting.


----------



## Smitty82

Do you live close to Dayton?


----------



## OptOutside440

Smitty82 said:


> Do you live close to Dayton?


No I live in Northeast Ohio Geauga county and very limited options for outdoor supplies.


----------



## Gray Hunter

OptOutside440 said:


> I went to a local sports store and the only boxes they had of steel shot cost between 60 and 80 dollars a box! I had no idea prices were this high for ammo for ducks! Where can I find reasonably priced steel shot for ducks?


I’m near Mansfield let me know if your interested?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Have you tried looking online ? I haven't looked lately , so I'm unsure of the in stock situation , but places like Buds Gun Shop , and Palmetto State Armory might have some.


----------



## garhtr

OptOutside440 said:


> steel shot cost between 60 and 80 dollars a box!


Jeez ! I bought a case (250 rounds) of # 3 Winchester Super X high velocity in Sept for $159, I thought that was a "little" high 
What type was $60-$80 dollars a box ?


----------



## ironman172

OptOutside440 said:


> I went to a local sports store and the only boxes they had of steel shot cost between 60 and 80 dollars a box! I had no idea prices were this high for ammo for ducks! Where can I find reasonably priced steel shot for ducks?



Ever get to Columbus? I have some..... 3in & 3-1/2


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

It is nearly impossible to find 3" ammo right now for any sort of reasonable price, I broke down and bought a case of 3.5" even though I don't like them as I needed ammo. There doesn't seem to be the same rush on 3.5" ammo, probably because most guns wont shoot it. If you find 3" somewhere grab them fast as they'll be gone before you can think about it unless you want to pay $300+ a case that some places are asking for basic 3" ammo right now. ammoseek.com is helpful but even that is struggling to find me anything.


----------



## garhtr

There's a Good- Really Good-- deal on some shot in the Marketplace.
Good luck !


----------



## aj yount

OptOutside440 said:


> No I live in Northeast Ohio Geauga county and very limited options for outdoor supplies.


check out fin. also gun shows have decent prices. I picked up 4 boxes of 12 gauge black cloud for $20 a box. canton gun show is this weekend


----------



## DHower08

Most steel shot at the fin and Dunham's is marked up around 25 to 35 not 80. The same guys that will pay those prices are the ones that buy tungsten shot thinking they need it


----------



## BFG

I saw a box of 25 Hevi at the Fin in Rossford and it was $90. But it was Hevi....which is not what anyone should be buying at normal prices, let alone that price. But...it was the only box they had on the shelf. 

I have a pile of steel shot for the 12's and 20's we run. Thank goodness I always bought too much every year even though waterfowl hunting in Ohio sucks.


----------

